# Pacific Northwest - Learning the Hard Way



## dylanthered (Nov 12, 2008)

My buddy and I are learning how to sail the hard way. I took a few lessons from the Wooden Boat Foundation in Port Townsend. We have a 27 foot Catalina in decent shape.

I would LOVE to meet people in the sailing community. Learning the hard way is ... interesting ... but at some point I need some wisdom handed down to me. I'm interested in learning more about racing as well as navigation, tides, and about anything else.

I have a blog that chronicles our misadventures with pictures and video. Endeavor Sailing Blog

I look forward to hearing from any of you.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Welcome to the craziness around here. there are actually quite a few of us from the greater Puget Sound southern Georgia straight area ie Wa to BC. 

Marty
one of 4 on here from Edmonds


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Greetings Dylan,

Our kids have a C-27 as well and they've started the learning curve. We buddy boat with them quite a bit, which is a pretty good way to pick things up. I've seen another fellow on this forum that keeps his boat in Pt. Townsend too, I think the larger marina to the south. That's a great sailboat town.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Some of us just learn better the hard way.


----------



## WesterlyPageant (Aug 29, 2008)

I took a look at your blog. Our paths have probably crossed a few times. My boat is on Lake Union, We head out to Blake Island often, and my parents live near the Brownsville marina so we head there often for boat projects. 

I too have spent a lot of time learning the hard way; being under full sail, heeled over with the motor at full throttle waiting for the tides to change to slip through Agate pass was a memorable one. 

Trial and error has worked pretty well so far. I just spend time going over the events and thinking about what could be done differently next time. 

If you ever want to sail on the lake after work, or just grab a beer and talk sailing send me a PM. 

See you around, I sail a Westerly 23, white topsides, black hull and red sails.


----------



## dylanthered (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey, thanks for checking out the blog. The Endeavor is also on Lake Union though we REALLY would like to find a cheaper slip. My gal and I are thinking about spending the weekend on the sailboat. There's something really appealing about being anchored off somewhere on Lake Washington with the heater on, some good food, and maybe watching a movie in the cabin. Lazy sailing and vegging out somewhere other than my house.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Glad to have you with us.

Try calling the Port of Edmonds... They have a sign on the marina office that they have 26, 28, and 30 foot slips immediately available.

This conflicts with their website...

You can also try Everett, but the sailing is better at Edmonds.

David


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

David,

I remember seeing the sign at the office too, but I seem to recall them being covered? or they may have covered, open and dry slips in those sizes. The marina seems a bit emptier than normal.

Edmonds is nice to sail out of, Kingston is a quick sail for lunch/dinner and back or spend the night in the marina or anchored! Free moorage for 2 hrs if dining etc there too.

Marty


----------



## WesterlyPageant (Aug 29, 2008)

The cove at Seward park is nice. You'll be protected from the south winds there. The only catch is you might have to go around Mercer Island depending on your mast height. IIRC you have 29feet on the west side.

There have been several slips on Craigslist. Someone has a mooring on Vashon for $75.


----------



## LittleFlower (Jul 1, 2008)

I checked out your blog and tried to post a comment, but it didn't work. Just FYI. 
Teresa
Sailing, Simplicity, and the Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## dylanthered (Nov 12, 2008)

LittleFlower said:


> I checked out your blog and tried to post a comment, but it didn't work. Just FYI.
> Teresa
> Sailing, Simplicity, and the Pursuit of Happiness


Ohh noo, I just changed the setting so you can comment even without logging into anything. Maybe that will help. Did it give you an error? Thanks for trying.


----------

